Ask HN: What Alternatives to AWS Lambda Exist for “Serverless” Web Apps? - twobyfour
======
mindfulmonkey
Good list here:

[https://github.com/anaibol/awesome-
serverless](https://github.com/anaibol/awesome-serverless)

~~~
twobyfour
Awesome resource - thank you!

------
cfjedimaster
OpenWhisk - an open source project
([http://openwhisk.apache.org/](http://openwhisk.apache.org/)) supported by
IBM, Red Hat, and others. I've got quite a few blog posts on it if you want to
see some examples
([https://www.raymondcamden.com](https://www.raymondcamden.com)).

Disclaimer - I work for IBM.

------
randomf1fan
Microsoft Azure has "Functions" which is their name for serverless

[https://azure.microsoft.com/en-
us/services/functions/](https://azure.microsoft.com/en-us/services/functions/)

------
KukicAdnan
[https://webtask.io](https://webtask.io) is another alternative. A lot easier
to deploy and manage, but only runs Node.js/JS.

/disclaimer: Work at Auth0, Webtask is one of our products.

~~~
assafmo
Also only 1 req/sec on the free plan

------
QuinnyPig
iron.io had a thing a while back; I've not checked in on them lately.

There's always "build a container farm and do it yourself," but that doesn't
make sense until you've scaled significantly.

~~~
twobyfour
What's the point of "serverless" if you're going to run your own servers for
it? (Honest question, no snark intended.)

